# No Halloween in school;need ideas on rebellion



## debbie5

At PTO meeting elementary school principal waffled and never answered about whether or not there would be a Halloween school parade & parties, so I asked: "Can you please consult with school district liability lawyers & decide this week if there is going to be a Halloween parade and parties in school this year or not, so my kids & I can be prepared?" Her answer:
It's too hard on staff to organize all the kids & parties.
Halloween is on a Saturday; kids have a half day Thursday and no school Friday, so if we DID have any festivities, it would be *days* before Halloween, which defeats the purpose of celebrating. 
And there are security risks. We can't have parents coming to school in masks, not signing in and freely walking into the building. A mother already called saying she is worried her non-custodial, ex-husband will come to school on that day in a costume, and she won't know who he is because he is in disguise. 
Kids are supposed to come dressed only as storybook characters, but too many disregard this and come to school for example, as a tin man, but then bring a bloody axe with them! There's toy guns, & gore(etc.) and staff spend too much time addressing this. 

To which I replied, "Yeah, I know. I am scarred from all the axes and gore I saw as a kid on Halloween." I'm not usually snotty. It just popped out of my mouth!
Okay, so now I am probably known as the PTO beeyatch, but I LOVE Halloween and can't believe this b.s. has surfaced here. A teacher's aide tripped & fell two years in a row during the round-the-block Halloween parade, the last time suing & getting school $$$. (She wasn't on school property either time, but the school paid anyway.) The principal had said on the q.t. last year that "This is the last year for Halloween". 
I need to know what to do. (Assuming that daughter's classroom teacher is not allowing a party). My 1st instinct was to have treats after school, outside, next to my parked car,but I cannot bake cupcakes for 500 kids. I always said that if this happened, I would invite daughter's classmates over to my haunt, but this year we are not having a haunt. I know I can't fight the school district over this; I am just looking for ideas on how to save Halloween for my 5 year old. I LOVED the Halloween parade as a kid, planning my costume all summer. Any ideas on Halloween parties for kids? I know alot of you have adult parties, but how long should a kid's party last?? Anyone have any good websites for kid Halloween party ideas? I have kids games down pat; just need other ideas on how to have 25 kids over to my back yard. What if it rains?? 
(sigh) I really hate that this part of "childhood culture" is going away. I'm not a party-throwing kind of mom, but I guess I gotta learn...
Thanks for letting me vent. I feel like a friend died.


----------



## scareme

Hard one Debbie. I can see the schools point if they are getting sued, or threatened with a lawsuit everytime they turn around. Maybe you could get a couple other mothers go in with you on that cupcake idea, and you could split up the numbers. If you have kids over in the back yard, some will end up in the house, that's just a given. Since the kids have Fri. off maybe you could come up with something to do that day. Do you have a comunity center, church, or library that can spare some room for you? Just a few ideas.


----------



## GothicCandle

here is a list of links i found when i was researching for my party for next year(which will be a kids party since i know zero adults willing to dress up and have silly fun...)

http://familyfun.go.com/printables/season/specialfeature/halloween-printables-ms/

http://www.toolsforeducators.com/halloween.php

http://www.dltk-holidays.com/halloween/printables.htm

thought i had more...hmmm weird...


----------



## jdubbya

I'm always interested to read these threads where a school disallows a Halloween celebration. My kids attended a parochial grade school and Halloween was a huge deal. All the teachers and principal would dress up. They had an outdoor costume parade for parents to watch followed by in class parties. It was great! Now the fact that you have no school on Friday and only half a day Thursday, might have some bearing. I know when Halloween fell on a weekend here, our school didn't have the parade. It was only held on the weekday Halloween was on. My sense is to try to rally some like minded parents to support the Halloween celebration. Maybe even offer to put on a small classroom party for your child's class; a few decorations, some snacks, cider, etc..


----------



## Vlad

It's just sad. The sterilizing of American culture.


----------



## debbie5

The "main" issue for them was security. Which is just a b.s. smokescreen; parents come in that school all the time, doors are unlocked in the mornings, no one monitoring it...even at the holiday (aka Christmas) concert, people just come in. I have never seen an adult in a mask there. A costume, yes, but not in a mask so they were unrecognizable. It's all b/s. to stop a holiday that involves work. But if it's not a holiday, why is there always a 1/2 day? If I were a true *-hole, I would demand that all references to Kwaanza, Hannukah & Christmas be taken out of "winter holiday" music as well. Schools act in loco parentis even in teaching kids about our cultural heritage; they need to either support & embrace our differences & allow us to have them,or paint us all with a beige brush and disallow any differences or expressions of individualized self. I *KNOW* I will not be allowed to have an after school parade on school property (liability again!), and the school district refuses to put sidewalks in around the school, so we can't even parade around the perimeter of the school.
I say,"Bring on the fun". I'm with you jdubbya. It's just a fun holiday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This is something I've been thinking about since we've had Joe.
What I have come up with is, if this isn't allowed at at the school he is attending that we will have to have the party here at our house for his whole class....every year.
Everyone will be invited, including parents, teachers and any school staff.
Those that choose to attend, can.
We'll accept any help from the other parents but not sure I would except help from anyone employeed by the school, thinking that there could be outside influence.


----------



## Bone Dancer

After reading this I guess my suggestion would be to try for the class room party on the half day. Getting some help from other parents to split up the work load. 
Not much real work gets done on half days anyway and the kids are only there long enough to allow the school to count it as a "full day" .
Good luck with this Deb.


----------



## debbie5

Hmm...maybe her classroom teacher will allow a parade around the playground of only her class, & it can count towards their "physical education requirements" for the week. Gonna contact her teacher & see if I can run the party & cleanup.
I found out that another school will not even allow ANY costumes in school. At least we haven't had that taken away (yet). Not sure if they would really send a kid home for wearing a modest, non-violent costume.
Now at least I know that I have to do a haunt & party every year, since there will be NO FUN at school. 
Thanks for the advice & support!


----------



## Terrormaster

At least you're allowed SOME costumes, even if the variety is limited. At our daughter's school the student handbook specifically states that the school does NOT celebrate Halloween at all. What an outrage I say. I've been very tempted to do what you were tempted to do - complain that they still celebrate the November-December holidays and that if they're gonna pull one they should pull em all. This whole security excuse thing is total bullcrap.

At least at her preschool they were allowed to come in with costumes and the teachers even had Halloween themed cupcakes and fruitpunch.


----------



## Terrormaster

Ok... Did a little Googling and found this - http://www.helium.com/items/646999-should-public-schools-ban-halloween-parties

It had two NO and two YES votes. Debbie, the excuses the school is giving you is bull for sure. Reading the the NO vote comments one makes some good points (the one who's the teacher make poor points, all of which I could easily find a counter argument for).

I know my opinion is probably not gonna be a popular one. But the sad truth of the matter and where I find myself leaning is that the celebration of holidays in general should not be part of the school system. Should they still get the time off? Of course. But our education system here in the US is really behind a lot of other countries. Our school days, weeks, and terms are shorter. Pulling all holiday celebrations from school during school hours is probably the best thing for our children's education. School should be about education, not religion, holidays, or parties.

I dunno, maybe this requires more thought... Because where does that end... Do we pull sporting events too because they don't provide educational value but instead provide distractions?

I guess the real way to solve this is to just make Halloween a national holiday. School's out, government offices and banks closed. And most 9-5ers get time off. Maybe shorten the summer break a few days to compensate. Or not.


----------



## debbie5

When you think about it, there's aspects of *every* holiday that can and will offend somebody. Can you imagine the uproar if references to all holidays were removed from curriculums (don't worry...that is coming within the next 10 years or less). But this isn't really about that issue, as it's too huge. 

I just wish they'd put their money where their mouth is. If Halloween's a security risk, then security better be tight all the other days, which it isn't. If it's about liability, then just have cupcakes. If it's about wasting time off from school, then don't make it a 1/2 day and no school on Friday. I HATE this type of hypocrisy. I feel like I'm back in the workplace where this same [email protected] used to go on. I hate b.s. 
BUT....I will at least have a party! Next year we will go back to doing a charity yard haunt, and will have a barbecue for the classmates for lunch, parade around MY block, games and prizes (shrunken heads for all)! No ones gonna rain on my parade. Literally. HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Hauntiholik

debbie5 said:


> ....
> And there are security risks. We can't have parents coming to school in masks, not signing in and freely walking into the building. A mother already called saying she is worried her non-custodial, ex-husband will come to school on that day in a costume, and she won't know who he is because he is in disguise.


That issue should be simple to handle. No adults are allowed to wear costumes. If the mother is worried about her husband arriving at school in costume then she should keep her child home that day.



debbie5 said:


> Kids are supposed to come dressed only as storybook characters, but too many disregard this and come to school for example, as a tin man, but then bring a bloody axe with them! There's toy guns, & gore(etc.) and staff spend too much time addressing this.


Our elementary school allows kids to come to school in costume. They are not allowed to bring in any sort of weapon looking prop and they cannot wear masks. The kids still have to be signed out of school.


----------



## debbie5

I just got off the phone with a few people who told me this is a done deal. Teachers have been pushing for *years* (behind the scene) to stop Halloween...all aspects of it. 
I pride myself on always trying to understand the "other" point of view, even to the point where I could defend it. But I really don't "get" this kowtowing to *anxiety* over Halloween: "Oh, some poverty striken child might feel ostracized because they can't afford a costume..." I saw kids last year (who must have had a GREAT teacher) who had made masks out of paper plates and proudly marched with their store-bought-costumed friends, without shame. 
It's like there is a national, secret, non-Halloween police who are dreaming of ways to stop it. I mean: it's FUN. Why outlaw fun? I always err on the side of fun!
Well, there's always gotta be a party.. and a party pooper.

And haunti- I like how you think: Don't complain about the problem, give them solutions.


----------



## Terrormaster

I don't know who these haters are but they're obviously pretty organized. The Halloween enthusiest need to organize and lay the smack down on these haters.

I'd be tempted to rain on their winter festivities Kanye style "Yo I know you're enjoying your winter festival and imma let ya finish. But Halloween is the best holiday of all time. Of all time!"


----------



## debbie5

"CHRISTMAS!!??" Did you say the C word?? Can't say THAT in school! It's religious! You can only have snowflakes, snowmen and bells on bobbed tails ringing.


----------



## Hauntiholik

yep. That's the "winter festival".


----------



## Devils Chariot

I am going to go agree with terrormaster and say even thought its a bummer, schools first priority should be learning. All the tradition and religion should be taught at hoem by parents who can do it they way they want it done. I like Jeff's idea alot and I would totally do the same thing. If Halloween was canceled at school, then its going to be at my house and everyone is invited. People like to say the that government ruins anything it touches (like fire departments and clean water) so it's probably better to have your own halloween the way you like than a PC compromise that no one likes.

on a side note, we had only had cupcakes provided by parents and made a Halloween craft in school. That was it. No costumes, no parade, no assembley, but every kid was still juiced for Halloween.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

I read all of the comments here and on the helium article mentioned, and this one stands out as the most uninformed statement about Halloween that I have ever encountered in my thirty-odd years of celebrating Halloween in the strictly religious South.
From Helium.com
*8) Although not many people are aware of it but Halloween is in fact based on an ancient religion and superstitious beliefs of evil. Hundreds of years ago, some people in Europe used to perform a certain ritual on Hollow Eve (Halloween). Their belief was that by sculpting a lantern using a turnip, putting a candle into it and carving a scary face, it would scare the evil spirits away. Later on, children used to dress up in scary costumes going from house to house to ask for treats in order to scare the spirits away or they would threaten the lack of generosity by playing tricks on them. This event happened on the eve of the day of all the saints which occurred on November 1st of each year. As you can see, if you have a Halloween party, you therefore impose a different faith or beliefs upon students.*

Ok, let's break this down. 
1. The rituals of All Hallows Eve(Halloween) actually come from Catholicism, which, technically is an ancient religion. A form of Christianity.
2. All Hallow's Eve has been a religious day for THOUSANDS of years.
3. Those people in Europe were actually members of the world's second oldest organized religion. 
4. The turnip lantern was used to light the way into the homes of believers for the spirits of the saints, so that the family would be blessed in the harvest.
5. Scary faces were an invention of Americans, when the holiday became Halloween. The reason for the name change was because many Native Americans(of whom I am descended) had a hard time with pronunciation of words in the English language.
6. Children dressed up in scary costumes to KEEP EVIL SPIRITS AWAY, and they went door to door asking for treats, which is the origin of "Trick or Treat" meaning that if the person answering the door did not give them a treat, the evil spirits would play tricks on the person.
7. This did happen on the Eve of All Hallows, which came at the beginning of the Harvest season. Normally on the last day of October or the first day of November.
8. Halloween does not impose another religion or set of beliefs on a person.

Sorry, that woman made me feel the need to rant.

Debbie, I agree with you that your kids should be allowed to have a Halloween party at school. If the school is that ignorant, then you and the other like-minded parents should get together and have a Halloween party for the kids.


----------



## debbie5

Just called & reserved a picnic pavillion in the local park, which has an awesome playground. Gonna do it Friday, as kids have the day off. Since the party isn't here, it means I won't have to do major hostess duties(aka spotless house), or have marginally potty trained, 5 year old kids in my house. YAY! (I'm so mean.) Weinie roast, games, parade, feeding the ducks (if they haven't flow south by then..maybe we can feed the small fish instead)...it's all good. Now I REALLY have a lot of shrunken heads to make! (singing) "Making lemonade out of lemons..." I haven't hosted a kid party this big since 8 years ago! I'm so excited!


----------



## Bone Dancer

That sounds just great Deb, I hope it goes really well. Pictures would be nice.


----------



## Bone Dancer

I would also like to thank BHC for the refresher in Halloween lore. I feel it's important that haunters have informed answers for the people that just don't seem to understand what Halloween is really about. If your going to fight ignorance you need to know the truth.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Thanks for the kind words, Bone Dancer. I grew up in an area that is known for religious fanaticism (Alabama, not Iraq) so when I see someone spout an ignorant statement and then try to disguise it as "Religious Fact" I get a little irritated. Also, sorry if I offended anyone with my previous statement.


----------



## Terrormaster

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Bone Dancer. I grew up in an area that is known for religious fanaticism (Alabama, not Iraq) so when I see someone spout an ignorant statement and then try to disguise it as "Religious Fact" I get a little irritated. Also, sorry if I offended anyone with my previous statement.


Exactly... And that woman had no clue what she was talking about. She made 8 points all of which I could EASILY rebuttal. But to your point, she was totally ignorant on the facts about Halloween. If fact, if you want to take it ever further, lots of cultures have their own various harvest celebrations and traditions. We as Americans, being the smelting pot we are, took bits and pieces of different traditions and made it our own. And in the traditionally American fashion we made it bigger, better, and more commercial. It is QUITE the secular holiday and they just need to shutup.

Halloween - Wikipedia, the free [email protected]@[email protected]@/wiki/File:Jack-o%27-Lantern_2003-10-31.jpg" class="image" title="Halloween"><img alt="Halloween" src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a2/Jack-o%27-Lantern_2003-10-31.jpg/225px-Jack-o%27-Lantern_2003-10-31.jpg"@@[email protected]@commons/thumb/a/a2/Jack-o%27-Lantern_2003-10-31.jpg/225px-Jack-o%27-Lantern_2003-10-31.jpg


----------



## Devils Chariot

Go for it Debbie! Sounds like fun, I want to feed a fish on halloween!


----------



## smileyface4u23

Wow...I'm going to have to remember to tell my kids just how lucky they are to go to their school the next time they start complaining about it. Halloween parties - check, Entire school costume parade - check, Scary costumes - check, Masks - check. The only thing they are not allowed is to carry any sort of weapon with their costume (so we just save that for the trick or treating). Parents have to sign in at the front door - all the other doors are locked, but that's how it is every day. 

Debbie - your party sounds like a seriously good time though - I bet it's more fun then they'd have in a school party anyway. If I lived anywhere near ya I'd help with cupcake duty!!!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks! I'm still pi$$ed that it was cancelled without discussion or a vote of any kind. I guess the teachers have been hammering away at school district principals about it for years. For years, teachers have been able to put THEIR side of the story in management's ear; why can't I add my earwhig into the mix? EHhh, as Chekov says, "He put creatures...in our bodies..to control our minds.." Teachers here must all be mutant Ceti Eels...but I digress!


----------



## Kaoru

debbie sorry to hear about your schools completely inexcusable and ridiculous actions that have to do with cancelling halloween events. My guess is that my daughters school probably did the same a while back before their dumb policy. Hope your party is a success.


----------



## debbie5

Thanks! I have Martha-like lists in a party BINDER, of all things!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Have your kids dress as serial killers in protest. Serial killers look just like regular people. Better yet, contact a local news station about the problem, stating that by refusing to allow your kids to celebrate Halloween, he is infringing on their right to freedom of speech and expression. Because a person's Halloween costume is a form of self expression.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Deb, im so sorry it took me all this time to read your thread. now i gotta add my thoguhts to all this.

in a way i can see the schools side of this...or rather that mother that was afraid of her ex showing up in a costume to kidnap her kid. my answer to this is that the lady use a password with her kids. that was the major rule my mother set up. 

If anybody other then her came to the school, claiming that they were sent to pick us up, we were to ask for the password. if they didn't state it then we walk away.

i do remember that my old elemetary school allowed a parade around the gym. even the principle dressed up as a wizard. it was awesome! everybody dressed up for the day! even the teachers! 

now, im gonna rant.

schools are meant for teaching kids...but i now notice that some schools includling the one by my house have taken out recess for the kids forcing them to have class all day long and only giving them 30 minutes for lunch. i was outraged to hear this sense everyone knows that recess is a sacred time for a kid. 

and it seems that for the lack of money and everything all the fun is being taken out of school and its becoming a dull place. and more and more kids are gonna drop out just because it's boring for them. and i'm afraid more and more students will rebel.

that being said, all that bs about low income kids being ostrisized for not having a costume. that a load of bull, i can say for a fact that a family can go to the dollar store and with 5 bucks their kid can be a knight! so what if their costume is not as new as the rich kids are. and if you think about it. what is a zombie or a scare crow's costume made of...old clothes. 


*takes a big breath* 

i've been on my soap box long enough. i've always believed that the fun of dressing up was to see what you could come up with the things you have around you. that's where the fun comes in.

oh, and one last thing. if that school is so worried about the amount of gore or bloody items, why not just make a no gore rule. i'm sure the parents will understand. and no one looses their time of fun.


----------



## DarkLore

We hear you Deb. I'd love to say there is an easy answer, but there isn't. I'm a single parent. I've been a homeroom "mom", PTA board member, etc...and I'm currently a high school Booster Club President.

I've never heard of a Halloween Parade...but I like it. Talk to the community leader folks and see if you can organize something sponsored by the city. Give em the speech about how it benefits touristism and brings additional money to the place.

If you really want to bring the school to your side - find out what makes them ache. Why did they break the tradition to start. Not the excuses...the reasons you don't hear about as a parent. Ask the teachers on the side. If it's a liability issue, find a way to remove the liability responsibilty. Personally...my first thought...see if you can make a fundraiser out of it and make sure the school is seeing the benefit of the money.

If you want to take the rebellous side.....check out the specific laws regarding clothing and dress. Not the school handbooks...the state mandates. Students have a constitutional right to express themselves. That includes blue hair if that is the way they choose to express themselves. One of our schools told the kids no unusually colored haired. My daughter (a straight A student) wanted to dye her hair blue. With a grin I told her....go ahead. Not one administrator or teacher said a word to her or me. I don't know how much of that had to do with their rules versus my reputation. Eventually the blue grew out and it remains her natural color.

Also...check the ACLU.


----------



## debbie5

I mostly have an issue with the fact that it was done off-the-cuff, with no discusssions or debate, and is not even really being announced "officially" (aka sent home in writing to parents) until the last minute. I see & understand both sides of the argument. I found a satisfactory solution to the problem; I now realize I have bigger fish to fry than this with the school district ( I have been trying for 6 years to get sidewalks installed around the school & parking for handicapped parents) so I am gonna have to lay low on this one, even tho' it makes my blood boil and I *really* want to make a stink about it, involve media, etc. I can't fight for every cause, and for everybody's kid's cultural heritage & fun. If another parent wants to pick up the No-Halloween issue & run with it,I will pick up my sabre & be in the front line of the charge. In the meantime, I will make a great Halloween for my kids and their friends. Maybe I can organize the same party next year, but with the PTO sponsoring it & opening it to the whole school. But right now, I'm cool. Damn party poopers.


----------



## Bethene

your party sounds like great fun, Debbie, it is too bad the school had to react that way, some of my fondest memories are of being a room mother for the halloween parties,dressing up myself, and with the kids, they had parades too, and the teachers all dressed up (one year a bunch of them went as the california raisins, for those who are old enough to remember them!it was great!) Maybe in the coiing year yoou can figure ut ways to make things work out so the school is happy, and the kids get their party


----------



## DeadGuyCandC

I remember going to Halloween parties at my friends houses as a young child and having a great time. So great in fact it made the schools parade seemed bland and forgettable. So you can't have a party for 500 students, but 20 or so close classmates is reasonable. Belive me all you need is Halloween music, candy and games and the kids will have a great time.
I remember going to a party that had a dance contest winner take all. The grand prize was a plastic Jack-o-lantern full of candy. Awesome. Anyway IF you can't beat em' at least your child will have a memorable Halloween. Good Luck!


----------



## debbie5

Thanks everyone for the support & feedback. People here are the best!


----------



## dasjman

We haven't had real Halloween in schools in the DFW area for a long time now. Bible Belt mentality rules. The Elementary kids were allowed to dress as a story book character (just not an evil one) which always required making two costume purchases, but I don't know if they even do that now. Then, once Halloween is over, I get to be amused by the same groups that blocked Halloween complain about how Christmas has become too secular in the schools. Screw you. Give me back Halloween and you can have Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

Halloween IS the OLDEST holiday, after all.
Our schools are State mandated to teach about "The Holidays". Whatever that now means. It's all buuuuulllllllllllllsshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh............t.


----------



## morbidmike

Next thing you know they'll bann schools from teaching art and theater are we close to being a communist country or what??????


----------



## HauntedHacienda

For us, since Hubby and I have no kids of our own, we do a BIG Halloween thing every year.
We invite our Community out for 3 Nights of Pure Fun.
I Bake Cupcakes, a Cake, make Punch, hand out a Tub Full of 5+ Gallons of Candy and watch the Little Ones have a Blast.
When I was a kid, I wasn't allowed out on Halloween like so many other kids.
Or, I had to be In by a Super Strict Time.
If there Was a Party, it was put on by the Community Church/School.
Now, I try to at least loosen up a bit at this time of year, to have some Fun, which I rarely get at any other time of the year.
As for laying the Smackdown on those Party Pooper No Halloween, Anti - Funners; I say Heck Yeah!
Let's lay it down! Put the Truth out there and Celebrate ourselves silly!
Believe me - the More Fun we have, the more Outraged the Anti - Funners will become.
But that is to be expected of Liberal, Fascist Numb Skulls which ARE the School Systems.


----------



## debbie5

My 5 year old was able to come home yesterday & tell me all about Yom Kippur, which I think is great. I want her to learn about everything! But she better come home in a month & be able to tell me chapter & verse about Halloween as well.


----------



## Tralan

Why do people hate Halloween so much. Seriously, it was the only time in school I looked forward to because we got to dress up as Ninja Turtles or GI Joe. The only rules to our costumes were "no blood or smoking paraphanelia (sp?)" ie: No fake cigars or pipes or anything that depicted smoking. Some people are such wienies. Seriously, grow a set and quite'cher bitchin. "Waaaahhhh! Halloween is fun therefor it is bad because I'm an overbearing parent and can't let my little Sarah and Timmy get hurt or possibly enjoy their childhood at all... Waaaahhhhh!" "Boohoo, look at me cry cuz I'm a little sissy lala." I hate people. I just all around hate people and at the top of that hatred list are the HalloWienies. You should get hurt NOT celebrating Halloween then sue the school and cry at a PTA meeting and then they'll have to bring it back...

I wonder if being a reverse wienie will work in other situations. "Boohoo! I didn't get burned on this hot coffee because there was warning labels all over the cup... I'm suing on the grounds that I wanted to get burned."


----------



## Terrormaster

I said it in another thread and it bares repeating here... I say we kidnap the Sandy Claws and throw away the key until they give us Halloween back!


----------



## Bethene

How goes the battle, Debbie? are yopu still planning the party? too bad the powers that be at school can't come to their senses in time


----------



## saint paul mn

Vlad said:


> It's just sad. The sterilizing of American culture.


your freedoms are being eroded!


----------



## saint paul mn

debbie5 said:


> My 5 year old was able to come home yesterday & tell me all about Yom Kippur, which I think is great. I want her to learn about everything! But she better come home in a month & be able to tell me chapter & verse about Halloween as well.


i like this


----------



## debbie5

Party's going well,thanks. Spending way more than I planned to, but that's mostly on serving dishes I needed (thank goodness for Target's fall clearance) and candy. I needed a huge tray to serve cupcakes on (arranged as a big pumpkin) so I am using (of all things) a big old mirror with an oak frame that we have no room for in the house. I have no idea if I will get 5 kids or 50 (parents are notorious un-Rsvpers around here), which is unnerving, but it's gonna be FUN for sure! Found a great sale on weinies (buy one, get 2 free) so we will have a great weinie roast!
(I said "weinie".)

And the powers to be at school are... still a buncha boobs.


----------



## Bethene

good for you, Debbie, sounds like it will be a fun party, I hope yoou get a good turn out, and I agree, the folks at school are a buncha boobs


----------



## Tralan

Gah! I'm dumb. I thought of an awesome way to have the school party and keep the "psycho husband child kidnapper" issue away:

Parents can't wear masks or full makeup, and must sign in and wear a nametag. I should've thought of that earlier, though. I got an awesome point for the idea, but it has been revoked due to tardiness :/


----------



## Zombies R Us

What is this world coming to? Honestly I can't believe we've come to this as a society. I agree with TM, you either celebrate all events, or none at all. I dislike that Christmas gets all the attention and Halloween takes a backseat because of some nervous nellies. Have your daughter invite friends over for Friday, they are off anyway. A simple old fashioned party with apple bobbing I say, what could be more wholesome? Just my two cents.


----------



## The Creepster

Hey...just make sure whatever you do it is reckless and endangers everyone's life...thats how you know you did a good job:googly:


----------



## debbie5

I hate this school. What a bunch of nincompoops! Now SOME teachers ARE having a Halloween party in their classtoom. Some are not. ARRGGHhhhhhhhh....


----------



## Tralan

Are you freaking kidding me?!?!?!

My brain hurts.


----------



## debbie5

Yeah- how would you like to be in my daughter's class and NOT having a party or dressing up, yet across the hall, the kids are having a party for the 1/2 day of school. WTH!!?? 

I need to calm down. OMG. It's no longer about "Halloween" but about hypocrisy and bull, and WOMEN DRAMA.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

you have GOT to be kidding! what the bloody hell is going on with those idiots! I am shocked! is there anyway they would allow your daughter to go join that class for the party?


----------



## Bethene

this whole mess keeps getting stranger and dumber as time goes on!


----------



## debbie5

I live a child-focused life. Everything I do is 1st run past thefilter of "Is this okay for my kids?" I dont' think the teachers are having the same thought process right now. Instead of a "HALLOWEEN PARTY" (ooo!! can't have one of THOSE!!) my daughter's teacher had an Icky Sticky Gooey *party* with different slimes, etc. Yes, it was a party, complete with cupcakes that some mom made. This mom must have had inside track knowlege, and made cupcakes- I had no idea a 'party" was taking place til a note was sent home last night about the party today. The problem is, I sound like a nutjob if I go in to the principal and complain about how this whole thing is/was handled..and how it's not JUST about Halloween anymore, but about consistency, follow thru and COMUNICATION with students and parents. How can a principal act like GOD and just declare that a holiday is non grata....(and then allow it to kinda be celebrated.) 
It's [email protected] like this that reminds me why I hate dealing with people in real life..LOL. I may just be hormaonla enough to bluntly as the teacher, "Why aren't YOU allowing a Halloween party when other teachers ARE having one?" Man,I can't believe I am turning into one of THOSE moms due to all this...(sigh).


----------

